# HONDA OWNERS TIPS AND TRICKS



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I know it's offseason but this is the best time of year for tips and tricks for your Honda snowblower. What kind of tips and tricks do you have for your fellow Honda owners?

So far I like to recommend auger/impeller service in off season if that hasn't been done in awhile. That is removing them , cleaning out shafts and gearbox arms and applying anti-seize grease. Also install impeller kit since impeller is removed.

Maybe double bolting handlebars if you only have one to give more support.

Upgrades? what do you recommend? LED light? Side skids? Raising handlebars? Light bar on bucket? upsizing carb jets on HSS models?

Anyone have solution for that pesky , always broken plastic clip/doohickie that makes the chute adjusting arm rattle in the hole?

Solutions for other aggravating issues? Maybe double springing the height adjustment pedal soit doesn't pop out. Or is there a better way short of replacing pedal?

Looking for tips and tricks for the Honda snowblower .

Thanks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Anyone have solution for that pesky, always broken plastic clip/doohickie that makes the chute adjusting arm rattle in the hole?



Remove the plastic handle
Unbolt the bracket and slide it off the arm
Install a rubber grommet in the hole that fits snugly over the arm
Reassemble
Add a long zip tie or bungee cord around the arm and handlebar to add tension at the grommet; this will allow the chute to be "locked" in any location without wandering.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Remove the plastic handle
> Unbolt the bracket and slide it off the arm
> Install a rubber grommet in the hole that fits snugly over the arm
> Reassemble
> Add a long zip tie or bungee cord around the arm and handlebar to add tension at the grommet; this will allow the chute to be "locked" in any location without wandering.


Thanks appreciate this. Have tried multiple fixes .


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I used an old electrical knock-out plug as a replacement


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2badknees said:


> I used an old electrical knock-out plug as a replacement


Thanks. i'll take off the guide and size it at the hardware store , plus rubber grommets like tabora suggested.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2badknees said:


> I used an old electrical knock-out plug as a replacement


do you happen to know what size?


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

No, sorry I don't know the size. I found it in the bottom of my tool bucket. You want the rubber one, like Tabora was using, as opposed to the hard plastic. The Honda is metric and the plugs are not. The one I used is a bit oversize. I cut a slight, pie shaped wedge out ( a very minor chunk). Then with a shot of WD, worked the plug in. You won't need to remove any handle parts


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tip - I always stop the blower before switching direction from forward to reverse or vice versa. It's easier on the right transmission.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2badknees said:


> No, sorry I don't know the size. I found it in the bottom of my tool bucket. You want the rubber one, like Tabora was using, as opposed to the hard plastic. The Honda is metric and the plugs are not. The one I used is a bit oversize. I cut a slight, pie shaped wedge out ( a very minor chunk). Then with a shot of WD, worked the plug in. You won't need to remove any handle parts


That's cool. I'll just remove part and bring down to Hardware store. I'll probably buy 50 off ebay once I find correct size. Rubber sounds better and quieter since these machines vibrate. That is the main complaint I get from owners.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda1132 said:


> Tip - I always stop the blower before switching direction from forward to reverse or vice versa. It's easier on the right transmission.


Thanks. I try to teach that tip to people but once they have that bad habit plus slamming into berms it's hard to break. I do tell them it's about a $500 repair for emphasis. Maybe then they will listen.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The grommet I used looks like this. Looks like I may have drilled the hole larger, too. It was a long time ago...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> The grommet I used looks like this. Looks like I may have drilled the hole larger, too. It was a long time ago...
> View attachment 167593


okay. thanks, the ID is 3/4 inch for the grommet. will have to measure chute handle.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> The grommet I used looks like this. Looks like I may have drilled the hole larger, too. It was a long time ago...
> View attachment 167593


I used one of these and it appears to work well. took my time drilling the hole larger until the fit was snug and not loose. thanks.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

What can you do to keep mice from building a nest in the carb/air cleaner area on HSS13/32 ATD's? With no actual air filter in there they could cause quite a mess if they got in there.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RBQChicken said:


> What can you do to keep mice from building a nest in the carb/air cleaner area on HSS13/32 ATD's? With no actual air filter in there they could cause quite a mess if they got in there.


I usually see nests inside under the belly. have used mothballs, dryer sheets, peppermint oil on cotton balls, coyote urine . they have all worked .


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Old post, but i will add my solution for mouse proofing the air box, I take the plastic cover off the breather and using it , I trace the pattern on aluminum door screen. Cut the tracing out a 1/4 " smaller and then cut a small circle out to fit over the center of the intake, drop the screen into position and put the plastic cover back on. This has been working on HS724s, HS924s, HS928s and HS1128s, so far so good....Thanks, my 2 cents worth.....Stay Safe


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

contender said:


> Old post, but i will add my solution for mouse proofing the air box, I take the plastic cover off the breather and using it , I trace the pattern on aluminum door screen. Cut the tracing out a 1/4 " smaller and then cut a small circle out to fit over the center of the intake, drop the screen into position and put the plastic cover back on. This has been working on HS724s, HS924s, HS928s and HS1128s, so far so good....Thanks, my 2 cents worth.....Stay Safe


That's a good 'Old Timer's' trick that works very well at keeping those mice out of their from building their nests.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Remove the plastic handle
> Unbolt the bracket and slide it off the arm
> Install a rubber grommet in the hole that fits snugly over the arm
> Reassemble
> Add a long zip tie or bungee cord around the arm and handlebar to add tension at the grommet; this will allow the chute to be "locked" in any location without wandering.


Those plastic doo hickie from Honda must be some special polymer that lasts about 2 seasons before cracking and costs $6 a pop. I thought about using some olite bushings in its place. Never thought about using a rubber grommet for this purpose. 

I'm stuck on step 1. Is there a snap ring that I have to remove to pull out the plastic handle?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> Those plastic doo hickie from Honda must be some special polymer that lasts about 2 seasons before cracking and costs $6 a pop. I thought about using some olite bushings in its place. Never thought about using a rubber grommet for this purpose.
> 
> I'm stuck on step 1. Is there a snap ring that I have to remove to pull out the plastic handle?


I think the rubber grommet trick is the best. it took a couple tries for me to get the right size. someone gave me this idea with a copper sleeve.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Is there a snap ring that I have to remove to pull out the plastic handle?


IIRC, it just pulls off with a fair amount of effort. And I definitely drilled the hole larger to accomodate the grommet's slot OD.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> IIRC, it just pulls off with a fair amount of effort. And I definitely drilled the hole larger to accomodate the grommet's slot OD.


Thanks for the tip. 

I measured the chute shaft at .6275 inches (5/8") OD. The bracket hole is .79 inches (approx 13/16") ID.
I will look for a flanged bushing in either plastic delrin or oil impregnated bronze material. It is very likely I have to bore out the bracket hole.


----------

